# How do you advance the timing on SG+?



## 4eyes (Feb 27, 2008)

I posted this as a reply on the bsrt g3 thread but I guess I should of started a new thread - I'm a newbie...sorry. 
I was wondering whether anyone could describe/explain how to advance the timing on a SG+. I know it has something to do with the endbell and the notches on the timing adjusting unit. My question is when they say to "crank the timing all the way advanced" which way do you turn it, and should the assembly be out of the chassis or in the chassis when you do it? Also any tips on how to assemble the traction magnet clips without breaking half of them? Thanks


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Looking at the front of the car, turn the endbell clockwise, opposite armature rotation. You do this with the chassis assembled. 
As to the mag clip, I don't know any tricks, I've never broken one but I know they always feel like it's gonna snap if you keep pushing.


----------



## 4eyes (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Hi 4eyes,
Good previous advice from Swamper Gene. Another way, looking down on chassis top from above, push down on driver's side of enbell.Make sure bottom of endbell does not protrude past underside of chassis.
For G+ magnet clips,make sure tabs are square & not rounded or worn. For G-3 clips,
try using stiff clips for any of the chassis types.


----------



## stoney creek (May 14, 2007)

Hi you can also go inside the end bell and tweak it. Take a pair needle nose and bend the brush armwere the arm had a bend from the factory, bend it a little more do both sides and when your done the brushes shouldbe a little offset. I will try to find a pic and post it.


----------



## stoney creek (May 14, 2007)

Sorry i cant get the photo to upload, but if you go to slotprospeedway.com look under bsrt cars, parts, and tools page 1 but it says page 2 scroll down 4 things and you will see the end bell click on it an you will be able to see it better i hope this helps.


----------



## stoney creek (May 14, 2007)

hey found another one go to vargo speedway and look in there ho tech tips they have a great super g tech article.


----------



## 4eyes (Feb 27, 2008)

You guys are great, Thanks for the advice. Another question I had was that once you press on a silicone tire, say a wizzard, is that tire able to be removed and used again on another axle or does it lose its ability to stay tight to the axle the second time around?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

4eyes said:


> You guys are great, Thanks for the advice. Another question I had was that once you press on a silicone tire, say a wizzard, is that tire able to be removed and used again on another axle or does it lose its ability to stay tight to the axle the second time around?


Most times they can be reused pretty many times, usually the silicone will deteriorate long before the wheel is too loose. Alot of guys even make their own "retreads". The only thing you can't do is go to a smaller axle, and splined axles will wear the hole quicker.


----------



## 4eyes (Feb 27, 2008)

I know I'm jumping around here with the questions but I figure I might as well ask while someone is listening. My next question is using spacers on the arm. I know there is a bsrt spacer tool or trial and error with the Tomy chassis, but is there an average spacer size to start with? Also where do you put it - in front of the arm or behind? Is the BSRT spacer tool worth it? Thanks again


----------



## 4eyes (Feb 27, 2008)

Me again, I have an SRT chassis with a chewed up crown and pinion gear. I have a bunch of extra parts for the SG+ but the crowns seem different. Is the SRT a special Crown and pinion? What crown and pinions are interchangeable? Wizzard with Tyco? SRT SG+?


----------

